# Starter Anvil



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 3, 2012)

Would this be a decent Anvil to start with? Comments and suggestions appriceated. Need something solid to WHACK bolsters into place


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 3, 2012)

DarrenSwerid said:


> Would this be a decent Anvil to start with? Comments and suggestions appriceated. Need something solid to WHACK bolsters into place



A good starter would be about 75-100LB


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 3, 2012)

So more like this one. Thanks Marko!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 3, 2012)

If you can find an old one locally, I would go for that instead. You will get a better quality with an old one and probably a larger on too. 

M


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 3, 2012)

The first one you posted is also Cast Iron. It would be more of an Anvil-Shaped-Object, rather than an anvil.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 3, 2012)

Check around at farm auctions, and scrap yards. I got mine at a scrap yard. 125 pound ACME circa 1907 for $100. Still looking for a bigger one.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Apr 3, 2012)

For what you want forget about the cast iron ones, the dent way to easily and absorb most of your force. 
Go to a local scrapyard and look around, you may not find an anvil, but a good solid chunk of steel with a flat face will do you fine. 
You may be able to get something for scrap prices, which would be heavier and less expensive.
Del


----------



## tgraypots (Apr 3, 2012)

I poured 80# of concrete around the angle part of a forklift fork yesterday. I don't plan on doing a lot of forging, but think this will serve my needs well. A local forklift repair shop gave me the fork, and the quikcrete was $7.00.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 3, 2012)

I was looking on kijiji.ca and used ones were going for around $400. That's out of my budget right now. I'll take a look for a scrap yard and see if I can find an old piece of railroad rail or something 'Anvil' like.

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## kazeryu (Apr 4, 2012)

Discount cast iron anvil will probably be lumpy too, so you would need something big enough to flatten it first. After that you'd need a bucket of one of those "cold" case-hardening products. And it still wouldn't be a very good anvil.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you have Craigslist in Canada? I bought a 300lb Fisher, that I found right here in my town, off of CL.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 4, 2012)

I just looked and yes there is a craigslist here. Nada. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 13, 2012)

I came across this Rigid Anvil and it states that it is made from Drop-Forged? Is that the same thing as Cast? I found a Canadian supplier that sells a 77 lbs one for $710. Something to save for.


----------



## Twistington (Apr 13, 2012)

DarrenSwerid said:


> I came across this Rigid Anvil and it states that it is made from Drop-Forged? Is that the same thing as Cast? I found a Canadian supplier that sells a 77 lbs one for $710. Something to save for.



Check the wikipedia entry on "Forging".


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 13, 2012)

Actually I did read the wikipedia entry on Forging and was unsure if Drop-Forging gives a steel product or a product like Cast-iron. I was looking for some clarification from the knowledgeable members here.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 13, 2012)

Drop forged would mean it is steel not cast iron.

-AJ


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 13, 2012)

Darren, check Kijiji Alberta, there are a couple 150 lb anvils fo $300 or less. One in Calgary.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think that a 77lb Rigid for $700 is a good deal, actually sounds bad to me. 

Look for old used anvils from Fisher, Peter Wright, Trenton, Mousehole, HayBudden, etc. Paying about $2 per lb is a decent deal but if the anvil is pristine and big (300lb+) expect to pay up to twice that.


----------



## DarrenSwerid (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you AJ, Pierre and Dave! I'll keep this all in mind.



PierreRodrigue said:


> Darren, check Kijiji Alberta, there are a couple 150 lb anvils fo $300 or less. One in Calgary.



I have been checking kijiji, but haven't since monday. There's a few new ads I hadn't seen before. I might have to go return all the empties I got laying around and get some cash together. :wink:

I did find some abandoned railroad track rails behind my finace's office..... :idea: But they are full length pieces.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 14, 2012)

My dad has one made out of rail road track. It was my great grandfather's who made it. About 18" long I think. I should have taken a picture when I was at his house this week. 

-AJ


----------



## Bishopmaker (Apr 16, 2012)

Ive been hunting for a good one myself.


----------



## Diamond G (May 30, 2012)

Ive used a piece of 4"x5" of I think D-2 that a guy had at a hammer in, It was sunk in a bucket of packed sand. I was amazed at how well it worked! He stated he got the bar from a scrap yard for $30. Might be worth checking your local scrap yard for a suitable size piece. Workd very well and although not "anvil shaped" was really nice to work on. Just a thought. Think Tai Goo uses a similar set up might check his site for ideas.

God Bless
Mike


----------

